
Macs May Be Getting 'Pro Mode' Option to Boost Performance - feross
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/01/13/pro-mode-macos-catalina-beta/
======
PaulHoule
I had a Lenovo computer that had this feature almost 10 years ago.

